# "To Upper Case" (Ctrl-Shift-X) "To Lower Case" (Ctrl-Shift-Y) in Eclipse Galileo



## xhi2018 (10. Jul 2009)

Hallo,

bei mir funktionieren im Editor von Eclipse Galileo die Tastenkombinationen (Ctrl-Shift-X) für "to upper case" und (Ctrl-Shift-Y) für "to lower case" nicht mehr um markierten Text in GROSS- bzw. kleinbuchstaben zu ändern 
Kann das jemand bestätigen? Im Error log von Eclipse werden diese Fehler festgehalten:

```
eclipse.buildId=I20090611-1540
java.version=1.6.0_06
java.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
BootLoader constants: OS=win32, ARCH=x86, WS=win32, NL=de_DE
Framework arguments:  -showlocation
Command-line arguments:  -os win32 -ws win32 -arch x86 -data <Workspace> -showlocation -clean

Error
Fri Jul 10 10:28:55 CEST 2009
"To Upper Case" did not complete normally.  Please see the log for more information.
```


```
eclipse.buildId=I20090611-1540
java.version=1.6.0_06
java.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
BootLoader constants: OS=win32, ARCH=x86, WS=win32, NL=de_DE
Framework arguments:  -showlocation
Command-line arguments:  -os win32 -ws win32 -arch x86 -data <Workspace> -showlocation -clean

Error
Fri Jul 10 10:28:55 CEST 2009
assertion failed: org.eclipse.core.runtime.AssertionFailedException: 
assertion failed: at org.eclipse.core.runtime.Assert.isTrue(Assert.java:110)
at org.eclipse.core.runtime.Assert.isTrue(Assert.java:96)
at org.eclipse.jface.internal.text.SelectionProcessor.<init>(SelectionProcessor.java:524)
at org.eclipse.jface.internal.text.SelectionProcessor.<init>(SelectionProcessor.java:508)
at org.eclipse.jface.text.JFaceTextUtil.isEmpty(JFaceTextUtil.java:373)
at org.eclipse.ui.texteditor.CaseAction.run(CaseAction.java:83)
at org.eclipse.jface.action.Action.runWithEvent(Action.java:498)
at org.eclipse.ui.commands.ActionHandler.execute(ActionHandler.java:185)
at org.eclipse.ui.internal.handlers.LegacyHandlerWrapper.execute(LegacyHandlerWrapper.java:109)
at org.eclipse.core.commands.Command.executeWithChecks(Command.java:476)
at org.eclipse.core.commands.ParameterizedCommand.executeWithChecks(ParameterizedCommand.java:508)
at org.eclipse.ui.internal.handlers.HandlerService.executeCommand(HandlerService.java:169)
at org.eclipse.ui.internal.keys.WorkbenchKeyboard.executeCommand(WorkbenchKeyboard.java:470)
at org.eclipse.ui.internal.keys.WorkbenchKeyboard.press(WorkbenchKeyboard.java:824)
at org.eclipse.ui.internal.keys.WorkbenchKeyboard.processKeyEvent(WorkbenchKeyboard.java:880)
at org.eclipse.ui.internal.keys.WorkbenchKeyboard.filterKeySequenceBindings(WorkbenchKeyboard.java:569)
at org.eclipse.ui.internal.keys.WorkbenchKeyboard.access$3(WorkbenchKeyboard.java:510)
at org.eclipse.ui.internal.keys.WorkbenchKeyboard$KeyDownFilter.handleEvent(WorkbenchKeyboard.java:125)
at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.EventTable.sendEvent(EventTable.java:84)
at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.filterEvent(Display.java:1191)
at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1002)
at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1027)
at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1012)
at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendKeyEvent(Widget.java:1040)
at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendKeyEvent(Widget.java:1036)
at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.wmChar(Widget.java:1368)
at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Control.WM_CHAR(Control.java:4053)
at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Canvas.WM_CHAR(Canvas.java:346)
at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Control.windowProc(Control.java:3946)
at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Canvas.windowProc(Canvas.java:342)
at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.windowProc(Display.java:4589)
at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.DispatchMessageW(Native Method)
at org.eclipse.swt.internal.win32.OS.DispatchMessage(OS.java:2409)
at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.readAndDispatch(Display.java:3471)
at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runEventLoop(Workbench.java:2405)
at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runUI(Workbench.java:2369)
at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.access$4(Workbench.java:2221)
at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench$5.run(Workbench.java:500)
at org.eclipse.core.databinding.observable.Realm.runWithDefault(Realm.java:332)
at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.createAndRunWorkbench(Workbench.java:493)
at org.eclipse.ui.PlatformUI.createAndRunWorkbench(PlatformUI.java:149)
at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.application.IDEApplication.start(IDEApplication.java:113)
at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:194)
at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:110)
at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:79)
at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:368)
at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:179)
at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:559)
at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:514)
at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1311)
at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:1287)
```


----------



## byte (10. Jul 2009)

Bei mir funktionierts einwandfrei.


----------



## xhi2018 (14. Jul 2009)

Hallo,

heute nochmal versucht und schau, schau...
Nun geht's bei mir auch wieder - ohne das ich was geändert hab... strange :bahnhof:

bin auf jedenfall wieder glücklich... :toll:


----------

